# Penny the V!



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys ..I joined this forum when I first was getting my puppy& now she's almost ten months old! I figured I'd pop back in& take a peek around when all the fun photos inspired me to share some of my own!









Penn running around with her favorite Terv, Finn!









Testing out some lighting ..









Puppy Penny back in November!









And showing off her flowers she got for Valentines 









And one last one of super puppy Penny at just about 8wks old <3


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are you? Is that the zone in Long Beach? 
I hope you dont mind me asking, it just looks familiar.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Yvonne, love your photos! Thanks for sharing with the forum 

Really like the middle 2. My V is about 9 months, and I am not sure I could keep her still enough to get her positioned for such nice photo work


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

(Not sure why they are HUGE?!) 

Nope, Cape Breton Nova Scotia! 
And thanks ..my girl is very pretty so taking nice photos is easy


----------

